# Windows 8 and VirtualBox



## norman1312 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have downloaded the latest version of Windows 8 (Release Preview) and want to install it in VirtualBox as I did with the Developer preview on my Windows 7 (Ultimate) 32-bit system.
I have PAE/NX set, but when I try the install all I get is the very first screen with just 'Windows' on it.
I have deliberately booted off the DVD and I eventually got to the next screen asking for language and location, so that proves the disk is bootable.
Can someone suggest what I can do to get it to install?

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+, x64 Family 15 Model 107 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1983 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150, 64 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 238464 MB, Free - 79757 MB; D: Total - 400001 MB, Free - 80379 MB; E: Total - 100006 MB, Free - 46262 MB; F: Total - 453851 MB, Free - 53197 MB;
Motherboard: WinFast, 6150M2MA
Antivirus: Webroot SecureAnywhere, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It may need more RAM. It would be good to give it 2 GB's. The default RAM and graphics settings in VB are very low.


----------



## norman1312 (Oct 25, 2011)

It will only permit me to put the RAM up to 1486 MB because of the amount of RAM in my system, otherwise the OK button is greyed out. Still won't go any further.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I've got it installed in VirtualBox using 1 GB RAM, but it's rather slow and the Apps don't work. More to the point it took a long time to install and VirtualBox takes "forever" to load or save the system. VirtualBox worked better with the Consumer Preview and works fine with Windows 7 and Vista (also using 1 GB RAM). I use the CPU meter gadget on my host system, and one or both my CPUs max out when VirtualBox is dealing with Windows 8 RP.

Give the install a whole bunch of time and see if it gets anywhere.


----------



## norman1312 (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, I've given it some time. After FOUR hours it still hadn't got beyond the first screen!
Just for the hell of it, I also tried Windows Virtual PC - that gave the HAL error with the previous version.
This time that didn't happen, but after 1.5 hours looking at the same screen, I came to the conclusion that it wasn't going to do anything either.
I DO NOT want to install it so I can dual boot either 7 or 8, so I think that like a lot of other people I'm going to have to give it a miss until something is done about the Metro interface and M$ start remembering all the desktop users out here in the wild!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

if you have 7 Ultimate or Enterprise you can install 8 onto a VHD file using the method here :- http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/how-to-use-a-vhd-to-dual-boot-windows-8-on-a-windows-7-pc/4847

I tried it and it worked well. It makes a boot menu with 8 as default but you change this. To remove 8 just delete the VHD file.

It's faster if you do the install from a Usb stick, this shows how to set up the stick, it's really easy :- http://hexus.net/tech/tech-explained/software/31765-how-install-windows-8-usb-drive/


----------

